# How to win the slot machine everytime (bc same)



## pidge (Feb 23, 2018)

I saw people confused on how they're meant to win seeing as the new slot machine at O.K. Motors is not just a random chance machine but I didn't see anyone talking about a really simple way to win the game that I should've learnt sooner (oof).

1. So, when you enter the mini game, once you've hit the big obvious button the first time and it chooses whether you could get a big win, start spamming the button like nobodies business !! The first card to stop will always be Isabelle (it's actually kind of amazing I love it)

2. Now when each tile falls down with a different character it makes a clicking sound that is literally impossible to miss I promise it's not as obscure as it sounds - but you will hear that clicking noise 4 times, and on the 4th time press the button again and you should have Isabelle again (were doing good!!)

3. For the 3rd slot just spam the button again, It'll flick through 2 tiles I believe, but it will also always stop on Isabelle if you're spamming it when it starts spinning

And that's it - I can understand this doesn't sound simple (looking at you step 2) but honestly it's the only reason I have 100 cap in 5 rounds lol


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 23, 2018)

Thank you for this! I will try it out. I normally count like but I don't always win with that


----------



## DragonFire (Feb 23, 2018)

I use the same method without the counting on the second flipper. I find it easier to tap as soon as I see the yellow.


----------



## J087 (Feb 24, 2018)

This works for the regular 5 cap round. 
It nearly never works when you can get the 30 bells bonus due to the wheels spinning faster.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 24, 2018)

I try to process what has been shown before the picture and then click when you see that one and it should land on  whatever you picked


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes!! This does work! I am happy to report ... it works for me on the 30 and 50 spins too ... so far I have traded for all the tee shirts and have 1500 earned towards the 5000 required for the sign ... or the 10000 for the statuette (what’s with the horrendously exorbitant cost of those two!?) lol


----------



## Deathamabob (Feb 25, 2018)

I prefer to pick a color, then always tap the color right before it. That one works well for me except when I get jumpy and go too early.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you! I've been hopeless at this and this definitely works!


----------



## Livvy (Feb 27, 2018)

I do the same thing as Deathamabob. I always click the color/character that comes up before the character I want, and it almost always work. Unless I get jumpy haha


----------

